# Help???



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

woke up this morning with my eyes looking funny i wouldnt say there poping out or anything, but they look different like there swollen above and below. my hand also felt swollen. my eyes have been hurting/irrratating for a little while (2 weeks) but my doctor just brushes it aside. ideas????

I have hashis and high TPO ab and TG ab.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You really really need to have the Thyroid Stimulating Antibodies (TSI) run.

Those could be behind the eye symptoms, and are a defining feature of Grave's disease.

I think we have counseled you before to ask for this test--you need to go into your doctor with your eyes this way and ask for it again.

You don't get the eye symptoms from just Hashi's alone. A person who has Grave's can have all of the antibodies--your TSH will reflect which are dominant. These levels can change rapidly, and your levels can swing they way they have been as you have posted in other threads.

You need to see your doctor while this symptom is visible. If that doctor won't run the proper tests, you need to see one that will.


----------



## k mum 29 (Nov 14, 2011)

i know you and other have said this before and i am lisening but my docter has a way of making my feel like a hypocondriate, and im not very good at talking up for myself....maybe i'll see someone else and take my mum with me lol. i do appreciate the advice thou. thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

k mum 29 said:


> woke up this morning with my eyes looking funny i wouldnt say there poping out or anything, but they look different like there swollen above and below. my hand also felt swollen. my eyes have been hurting/irrratating for a little while (2 weeks) but my doctor just brushes it aside. ideas????
> 
> I have hashis and high TPO ab and TG ab.


This test would be good.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI and the Eyes!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1677484
http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/Thryoid_Eye_Disease_paper.pdf

Seeing an Ophthalmologist would be a good idea.

And w/high TPO Ab and Thyroglobulin Ab, at the very least you should have a sonogram. Cancer must be ruled out. Both of these, especially when found together could be suggestive of cancer.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

Sending hugs,


----------

